# S5 115U Parameter ändern - Firmentipp



## Detto (16 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wo fange ich an?
Wir suchen eine prof. Firma für eine evtl. Parameteränderung in einer S5.

So das ist erst mal das Ziel, es geht dabei um folgendes:

Wir haben einen Antrieb 600kW / 600V / 1200A, DC drehzahlgeregelt.
Dieser wird aus zwei Simoreg Thyristoren gespeist.
Diese werden von einer S5 115U angesteuert, ich glaube über ein Bussystem.
Also richtig gute alte Technik mit EPROM usw.
Ich glaube das System ist aus den 90er Jahren.

Die beiden Simoreg arbeiten parallel und sind für 2 Motoren zuständig,
die über externe Schalter angewählt/vorgewählt werden können. Es läuft 
immer nur ein Motor!!! Aber eine Steuerung für 2 Motoren.
Dabei werden unterschiedliche Datensätze in die S5 „geladen/aufgerufen“.
Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach der Software
und deren, hoffentlich ausführlichen, Dokumentation.

Der oben genannte Motor ist durchgebrannt – sah gut aus.
Wenn jetzt ein neuer Motor angeschafft wird, muss aller Vorrausicht nach,
der Datensatz der S5 angepasst werden.

Jetzt mal zu meinen Fragen:

1. Wer kennt eine professionelle Firma, die sich der S5 annehmen kann?

2. Was benötigt man außer der Doku und dem Quellcode noch, um ein Angebot zu erstellen bzw. den Auftrag abzuwickeln?

3. Mit welchen Kosten ist so in etwa zu rechnen?
Ich meine jetzt nicht auf Heller und Pfennig – aber so in etwas Tagessatz xyz Euro bei vorrausichtlich 7 bis 10 Werktagen oder so ähnlich.…

Da wir Techniker ja den Kaufleuten wehrlos gegenüberstehen, muss ich
Preise angeben, warum eine Reparatur nicht sinnvoll ist, bei einem
50 Jahre altem Motor.

Bitte nur wirklich ernstgemeinte professionelle Tipps abgeben,
da das kein Spielzeug ist. Wir kennen jetzt das Erscheinungsbild
eines 1200A Lichtbogens und das ist verdammt hell…

Schon einmal im Voraus vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Detto

PS: Ja ich kann auch Siemens anfragen, aber wen denn?????????????
Wenn jemand einen Ansprechpartner für PLZ 47xxx hat dann auch
dafür meinen Dank.


----------



## rheumakay (16 November 2012)

Hallo,
wichtig ist erst einmal, dass das "Offline-Projekt" vorhanden ist(mit KOmmentaren.Symbolik etc.), damit sich auch ein Fremder einarbeiten kann.
Konnte man die Parameter nicht vorher z.b. über ein HMI einstellen?
Was ist an dem neuen Motor denn anders, dass du die Parameter verändern mußt?

Warum nicht den alten Motor überholen/reparieren lassen?
Das geht sogar manchmal schneller als neu zu kaufen(auch bei deiner Baugröße)


----------



## Detto (16 November 2012)

Hallo Rheumakay,

vielen dank für die Info.
nach welchen "Offline-Projekt" Dateien muss ich denn suchen? Ich meine nach welchem Typ von Dateien, bzw Datei-Endungen?
Ich habe bisher noch keine Ahnung, welchen "Daten" sich im Datensatz befinden und welche Parameter verändert werden müssen.

Alles andere wie Motor überholen lassen usw. ist nicht Teil meiner Frage und steht aussen vor. 
Das sind Internas, die hier nicht hingehören bzw. nicht öffentlich zu diskutieren sind.

Zum Thema HMI: es gab einen EIN und einen AUS Taster und ein Poti, mit welchenm man die Drehzahl vorgeben konnte,
ferner noch N und I als Anzeige aus dem Simoreg - mehr nicht.

Detto

Nachtrag: Habe schon ein paar Infos zu den dateien gefunden:
*.S5D = Programmdatei, diese mit der Step5-Software öffnen
*.INI = Konfigurationsdatei
*.SEQ = Symbolikdatei
*.CP1 wird wohl eine Datei für einen Kommunikationsprozessor sein.

Ist das so korrekt????


----------



## edi (16 November 2012)

> Wenn jetzt ein neuer Motor angeschafft wird, muss aller Vorrausicht nach,
> der Datensatz der S5 angepasst werden.



Bist du dir da sicher ?
Sind bei einem Motortausch nicht eigentlich nur die Parameter für den Motor in der Simoreg anzupassen und evtl ein Kennlinienabgleich ( Aufnahme Feldkennlinie  usw) vorzunehemen ?


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2012)

Ich würde auch zuerst einmal ermitteln, wie die Simoreg mit der S5 verbunden sind. Oft ging das über digitale E/A oder über einen Analogausgang der SPS. Dann wäre am Programm u.U. nichts zu ändern, die Anpassung wäre am Simoreg vorzunehmen. Die SEW zu dieser Zeit hatten z.Bsp. noch normale kleine Potis unter der Haube, das das noch Analogtechnik war, nix digital und Display, die Simoreg kenne ich leider nicht weiter.

Möglich natürlich auch, dass eine Spazialkarte verbaut ist, z.Bsp. eine WF470?? (bei der Nummer bin ich mir nicht sicher). Das geht dann schon ins eingemachte und man muß evt. zusätzlich zum SPS-Programm auch noch das richtige Paket für S5 zum Parametrieren haben.


----------



## rheumakay (16 November 2012)

Wie schon die Vorgänger geschrieben haben,
schau mal im Schaltplan nach, was alles am Simoreg angeschlossen ist.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, stell doch mal den Plan, den Simoreg Typ, sowie genauere Motordaten hier rein.
Es gilt doch den alten 1:1 zu ersetzen!? Dann wird evtl. auch alle anderen Para´s passen, wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, wende dich an den Motorhersteller(bzw. der der euch den neuen besorgt-der hält sich ja auch an die Gegebenheiten des alten Motors)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 November 2012)

Ich würde bei 600KW mal das ganze Antriebskonzept prüfen lassen, in 20 Jahren ist eine Menge Passiert. Wirkungsgrade und Verluste rücken in der heutigen Zeit immer mehr in den Vordergrund.


----------



## Detto (19 November 2012)

edi schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher ?
> Sind bei einem Motortausch nicht eigentlich nur die Parameter für den Motor in der Simoreg anzupassen und evtl ein Kennlinienabgleich ( Aufnahme Feldkennlinie  usw) vorzunehemen ?



Da hast Du eigentlich recht, ABER: Da wir 2 Motoren mit einer Simoreg ansteuern, übernimmt die S5 die Übergabe der jeweiligen Parameter.

So bin jetzt etwas tiefer eingedrungen.
Es handelt sich um einen S5 115U CPU 943
Die Kommunikation geht über eine CP 530 und 3 Stück der Sinec L1 (S5 BT777)

Noch eine Frage: Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass die Simoreg auch ein "Automatik Programm" zur Aufnahme der Kennlinie hat???

*Aber zurück zur Ausgangsfrage: Wer kennt eine zuverlässige Firma die sich noch mit der alten S5 auskennt, bzw. Wer kennt einen 
Ansprechpartner bei Siemens?*

Danke

Detto


----------



## Markus (19 November 2012)

S5 mache ich immer wieder gerne, ist ja fast wie TIA - nur ein Fenster und blau... 
Mit Antriebstechnik kenne ich mich auch aus, aber mit SIMOREG hatte ich nie was zu tun.
Wir machen z.B. Motorprüfstände und Windkraft mit SINAMICS und SIMODRIVE.

Grundsätzlich häte ich interesse weil sowas immer interessant ist.
www.uhltronix.com

Aber den Satz von Rostiger Nagel bezüglich 20 Jahre alter Antriebstechnik würde ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Bei 600kW sind ein paar % Wirkungsgrad eventuell ne Menge Kies...


----------



## bike (19 November 2012)

Wenn der Motor in der selben Bauart renoviert wird, ist nicht so echt viel zu machen.
Bei dem Simoreg gab es es eine Paramterumschaltung, die von der SPS über verschiedene DB angesteuert wurde.

Der Simoreg hat doch so ein kleiner Display, das mit vier Tasten gesteuert werden kann.
Und, es gab sogar eine Software, über die man den Antrieb in Betrieb nehmen kann. Wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche.

Simoreg war eigentlich kein grosses Geheimnis.

Nachfragen würde ich in Fürth, ob und wo die noch einen Fachmann für den Antrieb haben


bike


----------



## Detto (20 November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich finde es – wie auch in anderen Foren zu anderen Themen – immer wieder erstaunlich, was deren Mitglieder diskutieren, worüber es nichts zu diskutieren gibt. Sorry, ich möchte nicht unhöflich erscheinen, aber ich habe hier kurz das Szenario skizziert und eine KONKRETE Frage nach einer Firma gestellt.

Ich habe nicht gefragt, ob es sinnvoll ist die alte Möhre zu reparieren usw.
es geht klipp und klar nur um eine Geschäftsempfehlung zu den genannten Modulen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Es sind schon Entscheidungen getroffen worden, die weit über meiner Gehaltsklasse liegen. Diese sind so und PUNKT. Da gibt es nichts mehr zu diskutieren. Das ist so, als wenn der Trainer sagt, wir spielen in blauen Trikots. da wird auch nicht diskutiert, ob rosa oder grün – eben BLAU.

Es ist Fakt, dass ein neuer Motor an die alte Steuerung kommt und gut ist.
Und um die zu beruhigen, die sich jetzt auf den Schlips getreten fühlen:
Um das Ganze in Drehstrom zu realisieren, wären Umbauten bis hin
zur 10kV Anlage nötig. Aber so etwas muss ich hier nicht öffentlich breit treten.
Ich möchte nur eine Geschäftsempfehlung oder einen guten Siemens Kontakt.

Also eine seriöse Firma, die sich hier vor Ort dem Problem annimmt.
Also bitte, keine weiteren Diskussionen, ob und wie oder was.
Danke

Detto


----------



## Detto (20 November 2012)

Hallo bike,



bike schrieb:


> Wenn der Motor in der selben Bauart renoviert wird, ist nicht so echt viel zu machen.


Wie zuvor beschrieben, die Würfel sind gefallen.



bike schrieb:


> Simoreg war eigentlich kein grosses Geheimnis.
> 
> Der Simoreg hat doch so ein kleiner Display, das mit vier Tasten gesteuert werden kann.
> Und, es gab sogar eine Software, über die man den Antrieb in Betrieb nehmen kann. Wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche.


 
Stimmt, sie ist kein Zauberwerk. Ich habe auch eine ordentliche Doku, in der die geänderten Parameter dokumentiert wurden. Das ist übrigens kein „Display“ sondern 3 7-Segmentanzeigen und 3 Mikro-Taster.

SOWEIT bin ich auch schon.




bike schrieb:


> Bei dem Simoreg gab es eine Paramterumschaltung, die von der SPS über verschiedene DB angesteuert wurde.


 
…und genau da liegt der Hase begraben….



bike schrieb:


> Nachfragen würde ich in Fürth, ob und wo die noch einen Fachmann für den Antrieb haben


 
AHA, da kommen wir der Sache jetzt näher. WO soll ich denn genau nachfragen?
Fürth, sagt mir nichts, außer, dass es eine Stadt in Deutschland ist, sorry bin kein SPS Fachmann. Kannst Du mir mal einen Namen oder eine Nummer per PN zukommen lassen???

Detto


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2012)

Lieber Detto,
wenn du in Foren auf die Suche gehst wirst du dir wohl immer gefallen lassen müssen, 
das deine Anfrage nicht 1 zu 1 beantwortet wird. Alleine damit helfende sich ein Bild machen
können, wird so manche Gegenfrage gestellt oder ein Tip gegeben den du nicht hören 
möchtest. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt, schau doch bitte das nächste mal in den Gelben
Seiten nach.

Ansonten finde ich deine Stellungnahme zu Foren mehr als Unhöfflich, da du nur Ernst-
gemeinte Antworten bekommen hast.

Zu Bike seinen Tip in Fürth würde ich mal auf Siemens tippen, was ja naturgemäß bestimmt
der erste Ansprechpartner für so eine Aufgabe ist.

gruß RN


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2012)

Hallo Detto,
dann nimm doch den Telefonhörer in die Hand (vorher Siemens Fürth googeln) und lass dich dann entsprechend weiter verbinden.

Wenn du doch (wie ja geschrieben) Techniker bist und kein Kaufmann, solltest du doch wenigstens deinen Vorgesetzten/Entscheidungsträger darauf hinweisen, dass es auch noch andere Alternativen gibt (Stichwort Retrofit) bzw. Energieeinsparung .Was machst du wenn der 2.Motor hops geht. Alter der vorhandenen Anlage/Bauteile. usw.
Das sind wirklich nur gut gemeinte Ratschläge !Mir hat es immer mal wieder geholfen, nicht nur immer geradeaus zu schauen (Betriebsblindheitnach 20Jahren Berufserfahrung), sondern auch mal nach links und rechts zu schauen.
Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2012)

Hast du denn schon den neuen Motor?


----------



## daschris (20 November 2012)

Hi
erstmal hier solltest du deinen Siemens Ansprechpartner finden:
https://www.siemens.de/standorte/Seiten/home.aspx

oder du rufst mal bei der Fachberatung an die wissen wohl den Ansprechpartner in Fürth
[h=3]Siemens AG 
GER I S West[/h]
Fachberatung

Region
West , Germany

Tel.: + 49 201 816 2428
fachberatung.west.ger@siemens.com


----------



## Detto (20 November 2012)

Lieber rostiger Nagel,

vielen Dank für Dein Statement. Aber wenn ich jemanden in der realen Welt nach der Uhrzeit frage, muss ich mich nicht wundern, wenn er mir den Vorteil der digitalen Uhr zur analogen Uhr erklärt???
Zum Thema Unhöflichkeit: Also da kann muss ich dich enttäuschen,
da gibt es in anderen Foren noch ganz andere „Kraftausdrücke“ die ich hier nicht
wiedergeben möchte. Da beschimpft ein User einen anderen als Ar*****och, er hätte keine Ahnung von E-Technik, denn in einem 32er Kabel muss der N eben halt 96A aushalten, weil ja 3 Phasen – noch Fragen? Dummheit gepaart mit Arroganz – sehr häufig zu finden.
Von daher finde ich meinen Kommentar schon noch recht freundlich.

Natürlich ist Siemens der erste Ansprechpartner, aber entweder haben die es nicht nötig zu antworten oder sind zu beschäftigt. Denn ich habe schon den ein oder anderen Kontakt per Email angesprochen und die Email wurde auch gelesen aber es kam noch keine Reaktion.
ferner ist Siemens ein verdammt großer Laden und einfach bei der Empfangsdame anrufen… nunja…

@Rheumakay

Ich muss Dich schockieren, ich bin sogar beides: Ich bin Techniker und Betriebswirt.
Wir, also die GL und ich, haben auch diverse Alternativen durchgesprochen. Wie schon erwähnt war auch ein Umbau auf Drehstrom in Betracht gezogen worden, aber eben wieder verworfen worden, da Umbaumaßnahmen bis zur 10kV Anlage nötig geworden wären.
Nur gehört das, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht hierhin, obwohl ich dir Recht gebe, dass die Gefahr der Betriebsblindheit natürlich besteht.

Aber wenn ich doch hier – ich glaube sogar mehrfach – schreibe das die Entscheidung auf höherer Ebene gefallen ist, dann muss doch auch mal gut sein.

Aber zurück zum Thema:

um die Doku bzw. das Programm auf den alten Festplatten zu finden, muss ich nach
Dateien des Typs: *.S5D = Programmdatei suchen. Ich das so richtig?

Denn ich denke mal, ohne Kommentare wird es fast unmöglich sein, das Proramm nachzuvollziehen.


@Daschris
danke für den Tipp. Die Info, dass es eine Fachberatung in essen gibt hatte ich auch schon und wie ich soeben
erfahren habe, kommt jemand heute Nachmittag mal rum.

..und nein, wir haben noch keinen neuen Motor gekauft, da es den a) nicht an jeder Ecke gibt und b) wir den Kampf gegen die Kaufleute noch aufnehmen müssen 
Detto


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2012)

Du benötigst auf jeden Fall auch die *.Seq Datei (dort steht die Symbolik)

eine s5 datei besteht aus
xxxxxxst.s5d     Programmcode wird in die S5 gesendet
xxxxxxz0.seq    Entwicklungsdatei für Symbolik (öffnen jedem editor)
xxxxxxzf.seq     Fehlerdatei beim übersetzen der seq datei 
xxxxxxz0.ini      Symbolikdatei übersetzt für die S5 Software 
xxxxxxz1.ini      Symbolikdatei übersetzt für die S5 Software 
xxxxxxz2.ini      Symbolikdatei übersetzt für die S5 Software 

Ist der Motor von Siemens?Wie kommst du denn nun an einen neuen Motor?


----------



## Detto (20 November 2012)

mmmmhhh.....???? KAUFEN????

Ich habe diverse Motorenlieferanten angeschrieben (google und sonstiges Wissen) 
und nach einem entsprechenden Motor gefragt.

Nein von Siemens, ist der Motor nicht, das würde die Sache ja vereinfachen, wenn beide Motoren gleich wären, aber selbst
die ersatzteilbeschaffung wurde 2005 eingestellt.

danke für die Beschreibung der Dateiendungen.
Ich muss jetzt mal die alten HDDs durchsuchen, ab er wenn ich den einen Typ finde, werde ich wohl auch die anderen finden 
wäre ja sonst unlogisch....

Muss jetzt zum Meeting mit dem Siemens Menschen...

CU
Detto


----------



## knabi (20 November 2012)

Ich denke auch, daß die Parametersätze in den SIMOREGs stehen. Die Software für's parametrieren der SIMOREGs ist DriveMonitor: https://support.automation.siemens....r_V5_5.zip?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=58399098, kann kostenlos heruntergeladen werden, dann noch ein RS232-Kabel (oder war's ein Nullmodemkabel ) anstecken und den Datensatz auslesen.
Eine "Automatik" zur Kennlinienaufnahme gibt es meines Wissens nicht, nur eine automatische Parameter-Optimierung (Optimierungslauf).

Gruß

Holger


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2012)

Hallo Detto,
ich verstehe dich irgendwie nicht!?
Du weißt noch nicht einmal ob/wann du einen neuen adäquaten Motor bekommst , machst dir aber schon Gedanken wie man die Parameter am Simoreg ändert?!
Mach doch jetzt erst einmal einen Schritt nach dem anderen..


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2012)

Hallo,
habe gerade gesehen, dass PLZ 47 in etwa Duisburg ist.
Unser Motoren werden bei der Fa. ELMO in Werl repariert.

Kapellenweg 7A  59457 Werl
02922 861590 (Herr Kuhlmann)

Versuche es da mal..auch 600KW Motor sollte dort möglich sein zu reparieren/ersetzen.


----------



## Detto (20 November 2012)

Hallo Rheumakay,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Die Firma Elmo habe ich am 14.11. angefragt und noch kein Statement bekommen.



rheumakay schrieb:


> Hallo Detto,
> ich verstehe dich irgendwie nicht!?
> Du weißt noch nicht einmal ob/wann du einen neuen adäquaten Motor bekommst , machst dir aber schon Gedanken wie man die Parameter am Simoreg ändert?!
> Mach doch jetzt erst einmal einen Schritt nach dem anderen..


 
Was kannst Du denn nicht verstehen?
Ist doch ganz einfach:
Actio: Motor KAPUTT – Reactio: Motor ERSATZ

Jetzt hatten wir die Optionen:

alten Motor reparieren – ist machbar, hat aber diverse Nachteile
(Baujahr 1961!!!)
ODER
neuer / gebrauchter Motor
da hatten wir die Optionen Gleichstrom ODER Drehstrom
Drehstrom mit Sanftanlauf ging nicht, wegen beschriebener Umbauarbeiten 10kV

Also neuer(er) DC Motor
UND somit muss die Steuerung angepackt werden!!! Ist doch pfiffig, sich im Vorfeld schon mal die Infos zu besorgen oder soll ich warten, bis das Ding „aufm Hof steht“?

Was ist nicht daran zu verstehen, sich in mehreren Richtungen parallel zu informieren?
Das verstehe ich jetzt wiederum nicht.

Wir haben jetzt schon einmal ein paar Kontaktdaten von Siemens.
Gibt es denn alternative Firmen, die sowas machen?
Detto


----------



## rheumakay (20 November 2012)

Wie wärs noch mit Blumenbecker in Beckum ?
Was machst du mit dem noch funktionierenden Motor?
Läßt du den gleich mit überholen?
Was ist wenn der auch die Grätsche macht(bei gleichem Baujahr/Laufzeit)?


----------



## Detto (20 November 2012)

Hallo,
bitte nicht verwirren lassen, beide Motoren werden zwar aus der gleichen Steuerung angesteuert, haben aber nichts miteinander zutun.
Der andere Motor hat gerade mal ein paar Std. mit geschätzen 100kw hinter sich. 
Der ist quasi "flammneu"  glaube nicht, dass der die Grätsche macht.
Die Firma Blumenbecker kenne ich jetzt nciht, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Markus (20 November 2012)

Detto schrieb:


> Was ist nicht daran zu verstehen, sich in mehreren Richtungen parallel zu informieren?
> Das verstehe ich jetzt wiederum nicht.



naja soweit ich dich bisher verstanden habe würde dieses vorgehen euren innerbetrieblichen gepflogenheiten nicht gerecht werden...


----------



## bike (20 November 2012)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, daß die Parametersätze in den SIMOREGs stehen. Die Software für's parametrieren der SIMOREGs ist DriveMonitor: https://support.automation.siemens....r_V5_5.zip?func=cslib.csFetch&nodeid=58399098, kann kostenlos heruntergeladen werden, dann noch ein RS232-Kabel (oder war's ein Nullmodemkabel ) anstecken und den Datensatz auslesen.


Also wenn du Step7 mit Starter auf dem Rechner hast, bitte nicht installierern, das geht in die Hose.
Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die alten Simoregs so einfach sich auslesen lassen.
Ich kann mich nur an ein Programm erinnern, das ohne Win nur lief.

Muss doch einmal zu hause nach alten Unterlagen suchen, manchesmal ist es gut nichts wegzuwerfen. 

btw wegen Fürth, sorry ich dachte, es ist bekannt BigS dort einen Sitz hat.


bike


----------



## Detto (21 November 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Also wenn du Step7 mit Starter auf dem Rechner hast, bitte nicht installierern, das geht in die Hose.
> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die alten Simoregs so einfach sich auslesen lassen.
> Ich kann mich nur an ein Programm erinnern, das ohne Win nur lief.
> 
> ...



Hallo bike,
wie gesagt, ich bin kein SPSler...
von daher verzeich mein Unwissen, das Siemens in Fürth sitzt 

Vielen Dank für die Tipps mit der alten Software und mit dem "nicht wegwerfen" da hast Du völlig recht.
Habe hier jetzt 3 alte IDE Platten liegen, auf denen ZITAT: irgendwo soll da der Programmcode drauf sein" ENDE
liegen  und muss das finden.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich mich an die Programmieurung wagen werde - bin kein SPSler!!!
Aber verstehen möchte ich das schon und dem Kollegen, der das dann macht zur Siete stehen.

Detto


----------



## rheumakay (21 November 2012)

Naja, 
zunächst einmal gilt es doch zu dem vorhandenen Onlineprojekt, dass entsprechende identische Offlineprojekt zu finden...

Wie habt Ihr den in den letzten Jahren/Jahrzehnten Fehlersuche/Reparaturen an der Anlage vollzogen?
Ich meine es ist doch hilfreich eine komplette Doku/Schaltpläne(mitsamt Step5 Projekt & Simoreg-Para)zu haben, um Fehler/Störungen aufzufinden.
Bei uns ist das zumindest Standard (ich halte es zumindest für normal und alltäglich)

Viel Spaß beim suchen..

Ich kenne den Simoreg jetzt nicht detailliert, aber ein "umschalten" der Para´s geschieht doch gewöhnlich hardwaremäßig und die Parameter sind im Simoreg gespeichert.Also gilt es doch die Parameter auszulesen und unter Umständen neu anzupassen.


----------



## bike (21 November 2012)

rheumakay schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Simoreg jetzt nicht detailliert, aber ein "umschalten" der Para´s geschieht doch gewöhnlich hardwaremäßig und die Parameter sind im Simoreg gespeichert.Also gilt es doch die Parameter auszulesen und unter Umständen neu anzupassen.



Ne, das ist nicht ganz so.
Du kannst bei den Simorec die Daten aus der PLC in den Umrichter schreiben.
Das wurde gemacht, um Strom, Hochlauf oder ähnliches zu ändern.
Man konnte auch aus dem Umrichter lesen um adäquat im Programm reagiern zu können.
War früher eine Kunst, zu mindest haben es die Programmierer und BigS so dargestellt. 
Damals waren die Umrichter nicht so kompfortabel wie heute.

Aber man sieht auch hier: Datensicherung bringt Extraleben


bike


----------

